# Safado's 55g (Warning 56K) New Pics 10/08



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey safado - Looks like you've got almost everything you need ready to rock and roll. Definitely find a more accurate KH tester. Any test kit that is not based on dip strips should be better. Dip strips are just too inaccurate for what you'll need. And without having a decent KH measurement, you really can't determine your CO2 levels, and that's one of the keys.

I think you'll enjoy seeing the progress, so the shots you've captured will definitely give you something to look back on. Keep the questions coming!


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

> Is it good, bad, or does it matter if other light enters from the side? I have a 65W twist in Fluorecent bulb sitting next to one side of the tank with a few house plants under it


I don't think it will be enough to matter anyway. Having too much sunlight in the tank is what to watch out for, but this shouldn't matter.



> Can I get Java fern, and or moss to attach and grow on this piece of aquarium decoration?


Either will attach, but they both will take a little time. I doubt its as porus as regular rocks or driftwood, but it can be done. People have even got moss to stick to glass before.

Good Luck with the tank!


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

*Pearling?!!!*

From what I understand it to mean, my Parrot Feather is pearling! 

For perspective on the other two, here it is just about life size:









Zooming in:









Zoomed in:









How big does this plant usually get? I think it is one of the plants I like most in the tank right now.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

It has been a while since my last post. I have a few pictures here, but I don't want to post a full picture because It is going through some growing pains. 
The biggest issue is my Parrots feather. That pic above, it was taken after the plant had grown about two inches. It has since exploded. 4/5 of the stems grew to the surface. I cut them in half and just stuck the tops back in the gravel. They are now about 2 inches from the top again. I am thrilled, but I didn't know enough about the plant. It looked so short and thick when I got it. I planted it in the front, and now it is effectively a curtain to the rest of the tank. on the right side. I need to do some replanting this weekend. 

I also put in a moss wall, following Troy McClure's instructions, Using some Java moss from the Swap and Shop page. I am not planning on keeping it in this tank, but thought the CO2 and extra light may give it more of a kick start before I move it to my 10g low tech. 

Can anyone help me ID this? A full pic is below.
Is it normal for plants to "spring a leak?" 










Can anyone ID either of these two? The one on the bottom left seems to do really well. I really hacked a big piece off last week. It could already use another clipping. This picture is about three days old, and already it has grown in front of the plant on the right. I got so many packages when I set up this tank that I don't remember where I got it.










I thought this was pretty funny. This snail climbed right under my return from my pump. The current was a bit much, and it was struggling to keep its shell. I got nervous a few seconds after snapping this and shut off the pump until it got out of the way. It reminded me a bit of a dog with its head out the window.











Now I just can't wait until my cherry's have some babies. I'll be able to add some shrimp to this tank in a month or so.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 31, 2004)

The "leak" occurs when there is some damage to the plant. The o2 literally leaks out of the damaged area.


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Heh one of my bacopa stems just sprung a leak  My Vals will bubble for days but the bacopa only bubbled a short while.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Another wordy post, but what are journals for, eh?

I just did the weekly water change. I will take a picture later today after the dust settles. I also turned on the 15 Watt Aqua UV Sterilizer. I have this with a pump rated at about 200 GPH at the nearly four feet lift to the tank from the sump. I imagine it cuts down on the flow somewhat, but I think there is still enough. I also have the pressurized CO2 being added to a Venturi valve on the pump outlet. I don't have a reactor, but the bubbles reaching the surface of the tank seem to be significantly smaller than when I was using a glass disfuser, and I have increased the ammount of CO2 being added. Despite there being a large bubble every once in a while, I think this is a lot more efficient, and I don't have the tubing or disfuser in my tank. I keep the PH at about 6.7 for 45 ppm. I have never seen the guppies or ottos react in any way (gasping or hoovering at the bottom) to the increased CO2. I think the increased surface area and agitation of the overflow to the sump/ filter box provides plenty of O2, and the CO2 goes off at night. I will try to get a picture of the 10 g sump setup, as I am not being very clear. I also have the PH meter, and heater, which isn't plugged in now, in the sump.

Besides chopping a few of the plants, I repositioned the Parrot's Feather to the back of the tank. It is back down to about six inches. I left the bottoms, as they have a bunch of roots, and also replanted the tops, and some middle portions. I understand this is not a naturally submersed plant, but I like how it looks, so as long as it is looking good, and growing, I'll continue to enjoy itenjoy it. Cross your fingers for me. After the WC I tested the Nitrates and the Kh.

Kh is just under 130 ppm (3 drops of tank water added to the initial 5 ml brought it back to equilibrium).

Nitrates are under 5 ppm.

I haven't started dosing regularly, but I have added a bit, ("dash") of KNO3 here and there. (everything I have other than some Flourish, which I haven't used) is from Greg Watson.

Using some tupperware measuring spoons, I added a "dash" of Potassium Phosphate and Calcium Carbonate, a "pinch" of Potassium Sulphate and mono potassuim phosphate, and a "smidgen" of CSM+B.

After 15 minutes I tested the Nitrates again, and they were around 10 ppm. 

I will test the Kh again later today as I understand it takes a bit longer for the Calcium Carbonate to disolve, but I don't see any clumps of it on the bottom.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention above that I also attempted to 2X overdrive one of the shoplights. I did notice a bit more light from it than the other one. I also balanced the bulbs. One is a Phillips plant and aquarium (Pink), and the other is a GE plant and aquarium (white). Now each shoplight has one of each.

Here is how the tank looks today. Click for a high res version.

 
I added the moss wall, to cover up the cords in the back, but this is temporary. I will be moving it to the 10g as soon as it fills in.

As you can see I am lacking a foreground. I have one dwarf sag, which I hope will fill out a bit more. 

I also have the plant below that I need help with the ID. I think it is one of these, which all came together:
Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae
Nymphaea stellata 
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Cryptocoryne becketti
Myriophyllum simulans
Nuphar lutea
I am off to the plants pages to see if I can find out what it is, but if any of you know off hand, please let me know. 

This is it on 07/25/2005. It is growing nicely. I planted it a few days before starting this journal. It had one leaf which promply fell off. I thought that it had gone the way of the glosso, which is now mulm.









Here it is today:









Here is a better picture of the plant I asked for help IDing the other day. It is growing really well. I cut a lot of it out today. I like it, but I am a bit annoyed that it breaks off easily, and bunches go floating around the tank every time I mess with it. I can't remember when I got it, but I don't think it came with the initial package. When I was setting up this tank I ordered a bunch of stuff, without doing the proper research. If it said it was easy to grow, I ordered it.









Any ideas on what I can do with the forground? Should I wait until the Dwarf sag and the reddish plant grow more, or should I try glosso, HC, or Riccia, or anything I've not thought of?


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

I think the red plant above must be Nymphaea stellata. It looks a lot like the "NYMPHAEA LOTUS (ZENKERI) 'RED'" on the plant pages.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

My best guess for your brittle plant is guppy grass


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

jake said:


> My best guess for your brittle plant is guppy grass


You are right. That sounds and looks just like it.
THANKS!!!



PlantGeek said:


> Care
> Undemanding, fast growing plant. Can be planted but the stems break easily.


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice tank.

You should raise the output on your return, if your power goes out for whatever reason it will drain most of your tanks water onto the floor. 
Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Lorenceo said:


> Nice tank.
> 
> You should raise the output on your return, if your power goes out for whatever reason it will drain most of your tanks water onto the floor.
> Just thought I'd point that out.


Thanks! It is a valid point. I took two precautions. First I added a check valve during set up (about $5.00, if I remember, from HD), and the output is actually a spraybar with the part you can see in the pic at the bottom of it. the top hole is about three inches below the surface. if the check valve were to leak, and the power went out for an extended time I'd "only" have about 10 g on the floor. It'd still be enough to cause a huge mess. Still it is good to have it pointed out for others looking at the set up. I did unplug the pump after set up for a few hours, and I couldn't see a change in the water level of the sump.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

After just over 48 hours the Kh has gone up to just under 150, which is where it was prior to the water change. In preparation of moving some cherry shrimp into this tank, I moved the guppies into the sump. There are now about 14 of them in the 10 gallon sump. One Male fancy guppy and some fry, that weren't in there two days ago, were left in the main tank. I also changed the Ph meter to turn on the CO2 at 7.0. That will give me 25 ppm, which according to Chuck's calculator is high.

I can only find four ottos in there. Three of them always stick together, and one is a loner.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Here are a few questions I still have: 

would Calcium Carbonate be beneficial or harmful? I see a lot of people recomending CaCl instead of CaCO3. Is this only because of the difficulty in getting the CaCO3 to disolve? Does the CaCl affect the PH?

Any ideas on what I can do with the forground? Should I wait until the Dwarf sag and the reddish plant (Nymphaea stellata) grow more, or should I try glosso, HC, or Riccia, or anything I've not thought of? 

I have seen that the dwarf sag will send out runners, but how does the red plant above spread? Will it? Or should I expect it to start growing taller instead of spreading out?

Edit: Here is a pic of the part I would like a foreground plant in. the one problem I see is there is a bit of a current here.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

I am afraid I am not reall happy with the way the tank looks right now. It just seems cluttered. A black Background would help a lot, but I can't think of a way to do that now without breaking the tank down, which I am not thrilled about doing. I picked up some HC (Thanks Baj). It was in great shape. I am hoping it will fill in. It seems that it is at best stagnate. I also picked up some Christmas Moss from Capricorn77. He did a great job of shipping it and it was in wonderful shape. I made a new moss wall with it. I filled it in a little thicker than I had done with the Java Moss, so hopefully it grows more evenly. I modified the moss wall design by "Troy McClure." I bought some super strong magnets from Ebay. The great thing is they had a hole in the middle of them, so they were easy to atach to the Cross stitching plastic. I just sewed them on. Much easier than Super Glue. I also used 8 of them becaus my first wall wasn't staying flush with the glass, and I think I lost an otto behind it.

When I was rearranging the Java Moss wall I brushed my hand agains the riccia, and a big clump of it broke off. It looked funny with a hole in the middle so I brushed my hand over the rest of it to break of the majority of it. There is still a bunch of little pieces so I think it will regrow quickly. I now have a bunch of little branches floating on the surface. I don't think this is a problem, and I am thinking of some uses for it.

The Parrot's Feather is the big surprise for me. I have read in many places that it is not supposed to be fully submerged, and I am pretty sure it was originally emerged growth I added to the tank, but it seems to be doing very well. I am trimming it every week. It is the big change in the before and after image. What is odd is the difference in the stems. Some of the tips are bright green, some brownish (but not melting) and some are pink.

My Ludwiga (Repens I think) Is doing VERY poorly, and I think it is headed to the garbage if I can't figure out how to grow it better. It is probalby too little light, because I moved a single stalk to the middle of the tank and it seems to be doing well. They may be planted to close together.

The other big change was moving the "Java Fern Lava Rock Thing" to the left, and moving the Dwarf Lily. I think that makes the tank look a little better. Now I just need to work on the foreground.

Here are the pics:
Before the trimming yesterday:









Today:









Another bit of news. I saw my first shrimplet in this tank. It is hard to find them in a 55g. Any ideas about how many I can get in here? The quality is not great.









This surprised me. over three days I watched my outflow bar get covered in some sort of fuzz algae. I was going to clean it off, because nothing seemed to be touching it until about the fifth day, when there was a near perfect square missing. Each day there has been another chunk taken out of it. Now all that is left is this. It seems like something was cultivating it. That is the reflection on the right. last Monday the entire thing was covered that thickly.









Thanks for taking a look. Let me know if you have any pointers.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

No real updates. The only change this week was the trimming of some of the parrot's feather, which was done after the photos were taken.

Straight on:









From where I sit now:


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

How this tank is really starting to fill out I think in the next month you are going to see a huge difference in plant growning for sure. Looks real nice keep up the good work.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Safado said:


> A black Background would help a lot, but I can't think of a way to do that now without breaking the tank down, which I am not thrilled about doing.


Why would you have to break the tank down? Just tape some black construction paper to the tank back, or better yet, get a piece of fabric from Walmart (or similar), attach it to some cardboard and attach that to the back of the tank. You gotta be able to get something that thin back there :wink: . FWIW, I ended up using twisted paperclips that I stuck into the cardboard and then hung the clips over the top lip of my tank with my current background.

Making good progress. Keep it up!
Brian.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian and Conduct,
Thanks for the responses!



BSS said:


> I ended up using twisted paperclips that I stuck into the cardboard and then hung the clips over the top lip of my tank with my current background.


That is a great idea. I think I will take that on as the next project. I am in the middle of house hunting now, so both finances and time are short. If I do end up with the house I am looking at now, I will have to break the tank down anyhow, so maybe it would be a good time to put up the background then.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Not much of an update. Just a new photo before a trimming. I'll post a new pick when the cloud dies down. I picked up three dwarf crays at an auction, and thanks to the Dwarf Sag, I think I can officially be taken off the plant killer list.


The photo is a little under exposed, but it shows how much the parrot's feather and the L Repens in the center has grown. The L Repens on the right is getting dangerously close to getting the ax.









If you can't see the image try:
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5753/1426/1600/100820051.jpg


----------



## Pseud (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, what a change from beginning to now. Looks great!


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Pseud said:


> Wow, what a change from beginning to now.


Yeah, It has filled in a lot! I am still making changes, but today was one of the few times I was actually happy with it. For perspective, here is the pic I took right after setting it up:


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Here is a pic of the tank taken today. Besides the general trimming I cut the dwarf Lilly quite a bit.


----------



## Sweet Violet (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow~! What a difference~! I think your tank looks super~! After seeing this....Now I want some L. Repens too~


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, it's a jungle in there!

I'm always interested in the 55s people post, because I'm just now setting one up myself, and am fully aware of the scaping challenge they can present.

IMO it looks much better with the java fern/rock thingy moved to the left. At first, I didn't really like the rock itself, but it is far less noticeable with the ferns on it, and the structure must be neat for the inhabitants. 

Why exactly are you putting in a moss wall? Because - IMO - it doesn't really add too much to your scape. In pictures, at least, it kinda detracts a bit, because it makes the top line of plants look pretty even all the way across. I can imagine the open space before the moss would be more obvious in person. But just consider the possibility that an open space all the way to the back of the tank about 2/3 in from one end might add the impression of a little depth, and might break up the "horizon" in a pleasing way.

Final question - what is going on in the front right corner? I can't really tell what is planted there, but the form is such that the scape just kinda tapers off to that corner. I'm not phrasing this well, but I think that is the corner I would pay attention to next.

Please don't take these minor nitpicks as excessive criticism of a very nice looking tank.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

eds said:


> Man, it's a jungle in there!
> IMO it looks much better with the java fern/rock thingy moved to the left. At first, I didn't really like the rock itself, but it is far less noticeable with the ferns on it, and the structure must be neat for the inhabitants.


I completely agree. It looks a lot better "hidden" behind the tall plants. I have to look pretty hard to catch glimpses of it know which is how I like it.



eds said:


> Why exactly are you putting in a moss wall? Because - IMO - it doesn't really add too much to your scape. In pictures, at least, it kinda detracts a bit, because it makes the top line of plants look pretty even all the way across. I can imagine the open space before the moss would be more obvious in person. But just consider the possibility that an open space all the way to the back of the tank about 2/3 in from one end might add the impression of a little depth, and might break up the "horizon" in a pleasing way.


The moss wall, now walls, were added as an experiment at first. More than anything I wanted to see if I could do it. I intended to move it to my 10 g when they started growing well. It may be time to do that now. I do like that they block the background-less wall behind it.



eds said:


> Final question - what is going on in the front right corner? I can't really tell what is planted there, but the form is such that the scape just kinda tapers off to that corner. I'm not phrasing this well, but I think that is the corner I would pay attention to next.



Yeh the front right corner...That has been the bane of this tank to me. My first try was glosso, but it didn't survive mailing twice. Next I tried HC, which I picked up locally. It didn't grow at all, and was soon (3 weeks) covered in a REALLY thick algae nothing would touch, which was the only algae in the tank. I decided to go the dwarf hairgrass route, but wasn't happy with the look. I have now spread out the Dwarf Sag, and am hoping to have it fully covering the right front corner, moving to the middle of the tank. I also think it is time to get rid of the L repens in the right rear. I am thinking of going for some _Limnofilia Aromatica_ (I think that is spelled right. If not think _Fragrant Pond Lover_ in Latin).



eds said:


> Please don't take these minor nitpicks as excessive criticism of a very nice looking tank.


Not at all. In fact, this was a great post to read. While I love the "great tank" posts, and that is mostly what I leave, it shows a lot that you took the time to think of how the tank could look better, and let me know. Thanks!


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm not familiar with limno a, but from what I see on-line, it requires pretty high light and is often described as moderately difficult to difficult. 
It looks like a really attractive plant. I think you could use something moderately high - like the limno a - in that front right corner. Or - if you go lower, you need more substance behind it in the back corner. Otherwise, the whole scape gives the sense that is is kinda sliding off the table to the right side.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

I rearranged things a bit. I also trimmed the moss walls, which I am afraid I will regret later on. I would recommend anyone with a moss wall trim it outside the tank. There are now many little pieces lodged around the tank, which I may have to deal with later.

This one is a bit dark, so I have lightened the second one to show the left side of the tank


















I thought this was pretty cool. I was getting ready to rearrange the tank yesterday, and there was one of the ottos resting on top of the leaf of my dwarf lily.









Finally does anyone know the name of this plant? It appeared in conjunction with some Java Fern, and has some similarities with it, but lacks the roots. It remind me of something one would see in a kelp forest. It is a little bit "dusty" from all the junk I stirred up while moving stuff around.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Safado said:


> Finally does anyone know the name of this plant? It appeared in conjunction with some Java Fern, and has some similarities with it, but lacks the roots. It remind me of something one would see in a kelp forest. It is a little bit "dusty" from all the junk I stirred up while moving stuff around.


It looks to be Pellia (Monosolenium tenerum).


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Fosty said:


> It looks to be Pellia (Monosolenium tenerum).


Thanks Frosty! After reading about it here I am sure that is what it is. I debated taking it out of the tank, but as I now have a bare spot where it is, and there isn't anything spreading that way at the moment, I think I will leave it there, knowing I may need to spend some extra time cleaning up after it if it starts invading other parts of the tank.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

First a tank update. I am getting frustrated with the Parrot's feather. It just grows TOO FAST. If I were too keep it looking good, I would have to trim it every third day. I pulled up and replanted my dwarf sag. It is really a confidence booster. It is growing really well, though it is a little taller than I would like it to be. I also replaced the CO2 tank today. about 48 hours before it ran out I noticed the tank pressure had dropped a bit. The next day it was almost out, and then yesterday at 11:00 it sent out its last bubble. I work close to an AirGas location, so during my lunch I had it filled for just over $8.50.

Now for a few additions to the tank.

Dwarf Cray:
The actual length of this thing is about an inch, possibly 1.25 inches.










Albino Bushy Nose Pleco:
I got a few of these guys, hoping to get them to breed. It'll be a while, as they are still quite small.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

ooh-- nice man. where'd you find the dwarf crays? do they leave shrimp alone?


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> ooh-- nice man. where'd you find the dwarf crays? do they leave shrimp alone?


Aquabid. "13+," which equates to 10, for about $25.00. As for messing with the shrimp, they don't seem to notice each other. Every once in a while, which is usually when they feed them, a shrimp will land on a cray, and the cray will disappear, or a cray will bump into a shrimp, which will disappear, but I don't think either are doing any harm to the others except for startling them. I am amazed at how fast these things are when they want to be.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

I while back I had wired a few LEDs together as a moon light basically following Chuck's design. I couldn't really figure out how to mount it on my tank, but after seeing Theothergeoff's photo I decided to give it another shot. I like it, but it is a temporary solution. I need to improve it. It is bright enough to know it is there, but that is about all. I think it actually looks better in the photo than in real life.

If interested, the picture was taken at 800 speed, f8 and a 5 second exposure.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Dec 17, 2005)

your tank looks great,its way better then mine.I started mine all wrong and the water is all clouded with a bacterial bloom.But your tank is great! ^_^


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

looks good. thw hire LED is neat compaired to the blue. i almost wish mine were white but they were free so why not aye??

 Here  is a slightly more permanat solution for you. this is working very well for me.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

azn_fishy55 said:


> your tank looks great,its way better then mine.I started mine all wrong and the water is all clouded with a bacterial bloom.But your tank is great! ^_^


Thanks for the encouraging words. I have been quite busy lately, and I am afraid my tank has suffered on a whole, though some plants seen to be thriving, so is the algae. Don't worry about a bacterial bloom in a new tank. I think all of them go through it. Pretty soon your water will clear up.

As for the LEDs, I am till considering it seriously. I will probably di it in the next few months.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Well it has happened. I have torn down the tank. I just bought a house and will be moving next week. Between being extremely busy at work, and the new house thing the tank was stressed anyhow, so it is probably a good thing to tear it down. Most of the plants, shrimp, and fish were farmed out to a local hobbiest, who was extremely gracious enough to help. I hope to begin setting it up again in about a week. What shocked me was how big the java fern had gotten on the top of that fake rock piece. It looked great, and I am thinking of making it a centerpiece of it in a 35 I am planning, though I am also thinking of Cichlids in the 35...


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Safado said:


> Well it has happened. I have torn down the tank. I just bought a house and will be moving next week. Between being extremely busy at work, and the new house thing the tank was stressed anyhow, so it is probably a good thing to tear it down. Most of the plants, shrimp, and fish were farmed out to a local hobbiest, who was extremely gracious enough to help. I hope to begin setting it up again in about a week. What shocked me was how big the java fern had gotten on the top of that fake rock piece. It looked great, and I am thinking of making it a centerpiece of it in a 35 I am planning, though I am also thinking of Cichlids in the 35...


Hi Safado did you ever figure out your needle valve bubble count problem?


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

banderbe said:


> Hi Safado did you ever figure out your needle valve bubble count problem?



I did, but from other posts it seems you have found what I did to not be helpful. You may have a needle valve even more deffective than others.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

never mind miss read post.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

Safado said:


> Aquabid. "13+," which equates to 10, for about $25.00. As for messing with the shrimp, they don't seem to notice each other. Every once in a while, which is usually when they feed them, a shrimp will land on a cray, and the cray will disappear, or a cray will bump into a shrimp, which will disappear, but I don't think either are doing any harm to the others except for startling them. I am amazed at how fast these things are when they want to be.


umm yeah. my frog used to spazz out when a shrimp tried to crawl on him, and that usually results in a few floating stem plants every week. now, however, the frog and my tiger barbs have grown to the point that they can consume a few dozen shrimp a week, so no more floaters.


----------

